# Picked up off Craigs list : BNIB Biocube 14G



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Were you guy's all sleeping ? Any way I got it and it's mine, mine, mine. :bigsmile: Just kidding .any way the seller had gotten as a gift from her boyfriend 2 years ago and hadn't set it up . I picked up for a fair price and brought it home !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice find, wow u are fast too is all setup  really nice


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not fast just OCD .


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not sure how much time to spend going through or monitoring the clutter to find a good buy 

I pretty well gave up on CL.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great find! keep the updates coming! I guess I was sleeping


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

How much you get it for?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

some where between $139 and $141


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Not sure how much time to spend going through or monitoring the clutter to find a good buy  I pretty well gave up on CL.


I was lucky today. Picked up a 10G, 20G and stands off CL for free - and they were only 5 minutes away.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

finally found my point and shoot charger


----------

